# We're having a friend over this weekend



## ecchef (Oct 9, 2014)

Typhoon 19W. Cat 4 as of right now...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2014)

I thought that the typhoon past you guys a few days ago, is this another one?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 9, 2014)

Yup. The fun never ends! 
And this is a 3 day weekend too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2014)

Hunker down at the NCO club I guess?


----------



## ecchef (Oct 9, 2014)

Only if the waitresses stay!


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 9, 2014)

There are worse ways to weather a storm


----------



## SameGuy (Oct 10, 2014)

I was thinking about you when Phanfone clobbered Okinawa. Did you know those who were lost?


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 10, 2014)

Stay safe, with or without waitresses!

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah... okinawa is going to get hit hard. I'm in tokyo right now, and you can clearly feel that "just before the typhoon" weather. Thankfully, i'm going north tomorrow, but hope you guys stay safe down there. It looks crazy from what i can see on the news here.

-Jon


----------



## XooMG (Oct 10, 2014)

Taiwan's getting rain from it, but everyone's been getting on their roofs and fanning eastward to drive the storm up to you guys in Japan. Sharing is caring. Stay dry and safe.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Oct 10, 2014)

Stay safe EC. let me know if you need anything.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 10, 2014)

SameGuy said:


> I was thinking about you when Phanfone clobbered Okinawa. Did you know those who were lost?



No. They were Air Force; That's Chefu's neck of the woods.

Guess the Japan MotoGP event is off. I was looking forward to watching that. 
My biggest concern is trying to figure out where the dog is going to poop tomorrow.

Pcol...thanks for support! Same here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 10, 2014)

What do you do with thousands of bored Marines during a storm?


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 10, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> What do you do with thousands of bored Marines during a storm?



Send them out for a 30km PT exercise. With full pack and gear. :viking:


----------



## ecchef (Oct 11, 2014)

It sucks for them. When it goes to TCCOR 1E those guys are locked down in the barracks. All alcohol sales were cut off last night by 2100.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 15, 2014)

Nicely followed up by a Mag 2 quake today. Better than ebola though!


----------

